# FYI New Gun Range



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't know anything else other than this.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been hunting a few times around their range in BW. Holy cow are they putting some lead down range at that place. 

Here's there website

http://kmprecisionrifletraining.com/

Looks like the country club of gun ranges. $40 a month for membership. $60 for family membership. One time registration fee too. Pretty steep prices. But looks really nice.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking at the pics I'd be embarrassed to shoot my junk there, and its just too pricey.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Gulf Coast Outfitters will offer shooting courses there, firming up dates now.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

That place is super nice! but pricey!


----------



## S.Kay (Feb 7, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I'm one of the owners of the K&M Shooting Facility. Please come on out to the open house to check us out! I think most will feel the prices are well inline compared to other shooting facilities once they see what we offer. It might not be worth it for the casual shooter, but a guy that shoots a more often or doesn’t want to deal with the issues/crowds at other ranges will feel right at home.

Feel free to contact me with any questions.

[email protected]

Shannon


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

How many members is the range gonna be limited to?


----------



## S.Kay (Feb 7, 2013)

We will max out at 150-200 members. As we monitor range use, it will determine final member numbers. The intent is to keep it semi private and avoid over crowding.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i can say that those prices are not too bad, i was a member of the okc gun club for a while and it was more expensive than this facility, had more members and didnt offer the same layout, still nice with a 700 yard range and a bow facility but we didnt have a full grand because the terrain didnt allow it. im thinking about joining we will have to see.

s.kay is there going to be any vintage membership, i used to shoot matches with a bunch of old salts that were using vintage military bolt actions and my group was all old school big bore (45-70 and such) i would definitely be interested in this and a .22lr match group.


----------



## S.Kay (Feb 7, 2013)

We have our hands full running regional and national level precision rifle matches right now. We do want to start some offering some different matches but are looking for interested members that want to take the lead. We just completed a bunch of bays for the 3 gun guys. We had a rimfire range but took it down as we reworked some new additions. It will go back up soon.


----------



## Rickg (Jan 20, 2012)

This could be a rainout..... Any chance of rescheduling?


----------



## S.Kay (Feb 7, 2013)

Rick,

Not at this time. 

There seems to still be plenty of interest based off phone calls and emails we are receiving. Despite the weather (and lack of ammo) we will hold the event. We have three covered areas, so hopefully it won't be too bad. 

If you guys can't make it out, contct us for a tour at later date and we will take care of you. 

Shannon


----------

